# Smear Test and Egg sharing-Advice Please.



## Rosey78 (Jul 12, 2010)

Hi, 
Just wondering if anyone out there can help??
Dh and I are thinking about Egg Share, however my last smear test came back with slight changes.  No treatment/colposcopy was advised but I'm to have a repeat smear in 6 months which will be November.
Just wondering if anyone knows if this will effect our ability to participate in any egg sharing schemes as have had some info through and it says that all tests need to be normal?

Have an initial consult booked in Oct, but don't really want to pay £350 just to be told that because of the smear result we are not suitable for egg share.

Hope someone can help!!  
I think I will also book a smear test before Nov to see whats happening!


----------



## LittleMissM (Jul 23, 2010)

I would suggest ringing the clinic and ask to have a brief chat over the phone.
Most clinics will be happ y to do this and I have spoken to a new clinic recently twice and should have been charged a fee as the calls were at least 20 minutes but they were fab and were happy to help.
I would also say that as long as you have a Dr's note - your GP may be able to provide it - stating you are clear and fine and get another done soon, the clinic may offer one now at a charge, then you should be ok.

You may need a few more tests but as long as everything is ok, you should be fine.

Good Luck
Sue


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey Rosey

I had a abnormal smear test in 2006 before I started IVF, I was due to start IVF in the months following the smear. But most IVF clinics will not treat you with an abnormal smear. 
I had a retest which was still abnormal, I had a loop incision done.

Once I had the all clear I then went on the egg share 3 times after that. It should not affect anything. 

Changes in your cervix are normal, hence why they re test you in 6 months time rather then treating the abnormal smear straight away. It can change to completely normal in the 6 months. 

Good luck xxx
Natalie xxx


----------



## Rosey78 (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks for advice.  All a bit confusing as we have just had our 1st failed cycle of IVF and not once was I asked about smear results!!  Not that I thnk it would have effected the outcome, but still interesting it wasnt discussed


----------

